# Video: Palm Beach Spearfishing Barracudas 2-19-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Shot a couple barracudas while out spearfishing on Saturday. Had some interesting life investigate the first one before retrieving it.

http://www.vimeo.com/20173855


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome video.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just curious, do you eat them? Heard they are toxic from the reef fish they eat.


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't eat them myself (because of ciguatera concerns) but a lot of people do. I usually don't shoot them but this was during a competition where barracudas count. The fish that weren't taken by the people who shot them were donated to people who wanted them so they didn't go to waste.


----------

